# ESV Concordia Edition



## JM (Aug 10, 2008)

cph.org: ESV Deluxe Reference Bible - Concordia Edition by CPH

http://www.cph.org/pdf/esv/esvsf.pdf



> Product Description
> This important new Bible places the highest priority on accuracy and precision for the best kind of Bible comprehension. An update of the popular Revised Standard Version, the new English Standard Version is a word-for-word translation where each word and phrase is carefully weighed against the original Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek to ensure the fullest accuracy and clarity.
> 
> Each English Standard Version Bible includes
> ...


----------

